# Crux preciosa



## ceballos

Me gustaría saber si "Crux preciosa" es correcto o sería "crux pretiosa"?
Se refiere a una partitura del compositor Cristóbal de Morales, concretamente a Andreas Christi famulus.
Gracias.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo correcto en latín es *crux pretiosa*. La grafía _preciosa_ en latín es un barbarismo debido a la llamada "pronunciación española" del latín, en la que _pretiosa_ se pronuncia [preθiosa] que es igual a la pronunciación del español _preciosa_.


----------



## ceballos

Muchísimas gracias por la respuesta. Y sobre ese mismo tema, ¿se podría decir Crux speciosa?


----------



## XiaoRoel

No creo. _Speciosus_ deriva de _species_ que es la belleza exterior, la elegancia, el buen aspecto. _Pretiosus_ deriva de _pretium_ y es lo que tiene valor. La cruz para un cristiano tiene valor porque es el medio que usó Dios para la redención del género humano, pero no se podría decir que la cruz sea algo estético, a no ser que te refieras a alguna obra de arte que represente la cruz, que creo no es el caso.


----------



## ceballos

Desde el primer momento he pensado que era Crux pretiosa pero me encuentro ante una partitura que evidentemente está mal transcrita porque aparecen las dos opciones y las dos mal. Es decir, la letra se repite y todas las veces pone Crux preciosa (que no es latín) y en otro momento dice Crux speciosa. Supongo que está mal en ambos casos y que es pretiosa pero me pregunto si habría una traducción lógica con el segundo caso.
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Speciosa_ seguro que no. Todo proviene de un texto de los _Acta apostolorum_, y la tradición medieval y posterior es unánime, como verás en los ejemplos que a continuación te transcribo. No encuentro _speciosa_ como adjetivo de _crux_. Evidentemente el texto que usas está corrupto. El uso de -ci- por -ti- ya te lo expliqué en la primera respuesta. Ahí van los datos:
*Acta apostolorum*:
Cumque peruenisset ad locum, ubi crux parata erat, uidens eam a longe exclamauit uoce magna dicens: Salue crux (pretiosa), quae in corpore Christi dedicata es, et ex membrorum eius margaritis ornata
*Rito Mozárabe*, preparación de la misa: el sacerdote besa el altar y dice:
Salve crux pretiosa
*Oficio de San Andrés: Antiphonae in matutinis laudibus*
Salve crux pretiosa
*Monteverdi, Sacrae cantiunculae*:
Salve crux pretiosa
Y muchos más ejemplos que se podrían aducir.


----------

